# What to consider when case modding



## live311 (Nov 15, 2003)

My first of many stupid questions here I'm doing research into building my own machine in the near future and I was wondering about this new fad. What kinds of things should I consider when putting together a machine in a pre-modded case? (I ain't gettin' a dremel and hacking up a regular case, but spray paint isn't out of the question) Do mobo aesthetics matter? Are there color and light combinations that are considered taboo? I was looking at some cases with cool looking LED fans and wondered if there is such a thing as "too much" flashiness. I know it's mostly a matter of individual taste, but I was just wondering how you guys who do case modding visualize what you want. And what are some popular "themes?" 

Oh, and don't give me "If you have to ask, you'll never understand!" Make me understand. I really want to know 

Thanks, guys.:cheers:


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

live311, whats up ? 
The only stupid question is the one that you don't ask. 
Here is what I think about it :
There is no taboo, you can do whatever you want as long as it does not interfere with the operations of your PC. There is no taboo. If you want to blind everyone in a 2 mile radius with the lights from your PC, do it. Want to make it glow in the dark ? Sure. I've been out of it for a while now due to getting a bike (yes !) but as far as visualization goes, whatever gets in my head, I try to acomplish it. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I usually try to map out my work before I start but I always end up adding something or taking something off. As far as the themes go, I think Half Life, Counterstrike and such dominate. Then again, I've seen cases made out of Lego's. Nothing is out of reach. You can visit Virtual Hideout  for some inspiration :winkgrin: 


Most importantly : HAVE FUN WITH IT !!!!!


----------



## margaritaice (Nov 22, 2003)

I suggest this:

HAHA j/k

This isnt a REAL mod because its almost all storebought... I went the llama way...
:no:


----------



## margaritaice (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry about the HUGE pic, this picture is a little old, I have upgraded a couple HD since then...


----------



## margaritaice (Nov 22, 2003)

live311,

im a fan of mobo aesthetics, which is why I didnt go with an ASUS mobo, MSI makes a good MOBO and the red is real nice, Gigabyte makes some good stuff, and have a nice look to it, JUST DONT BUY SOYO, they may look like they are fancy but they are the biggest piles of junk on the planet.


----------



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

One of the most improtant things to remeber about modding, is to be patient....you can't do everything in one day.

I spray painted my monitor, a couple of cases, cd roms and added cool superbright blue led's instead of the boring dull green ones.

Especially when it comes to spray paint you have to be patient, go with one coat at a time, let it dry a little, then add another, and so on until u get the desired colour. In my case, I had to make sure i whiped the case clean of any dust and residue, that can really botch up the paint job. And always used a well ventillated area, but nothing to windy.....took me a total of maybe 2 1/2 hours per case, but the result was well worth it! 

After your done spray painting, it would be a wise choice to go with a clear coat afterwords, just to keep it protected from scratches and stuff...


----------



## live311 (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for the input, guys. I've been researching parts for my new system all weekend and the hardest part has been finding quality components that also look decent. Like RZA mentioned, I probably shouldn't try to do it all in one day. I'll put it together using a *gasp* pre-modded case (Aspire X-Dreamer II) and the stock cables that come with the components and see what I can do to improve the look.

A couple questions:

What do you think of the Aspire X-Dreamer II case? It looks like a good value to me. Is the ps any good?

Do you guys know any sites that sell lots of cool case modding goodies?

Is it ok to paint the inner chassis of a case? I just want to make sure there won't be any issues with grounding, static electricity, or flammable fumes.

Thanks again, guys. I've been learning a lot and I'm really excited about doing this:bounce:


----------



## margaritaice (Nov 22, 2003)

Directron.com is a great site

Actually just use the links thru that site because there are 1000's of sites.

Good Luck


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

im not so sure, but ive painted the inner chassis of a case before, and i didnt have any grounding issues.

if you are worried about it, put a strip of tape in the spots where things are going to ground to before you paint, and then when you peel the tape, youll have a bare spot to make sure it gets a connection.

~BoB~


----------

